

Solve A Real Fucking Problem - mindcrime
http://kevingibbon.quora.com/Solve-a-real-fucking-problem

======
dmgrow
Wasn't Google a 'minor twist' on existing search engines? Wasn't Facebook a
'minor twist' on existing social networks?

The value difference is huge between poor execution and stellar execution on a
solid concept. So just because another company has a mediocre product in a
space, is it not worth creating a much better and improved version?

------
andymoe
I was going to respond but I think I'll just flag it instead.

